# anyone keep 2 horses on 1 acre?



## asbo (29 August 2008)

just wondering who does and if it works for you


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (29 August 2008)

Out 24/7, no, I personally wouldn't attempt it, but (with good land management) I have seen it done when the horses have been stabled at night.


----------



## vickyguns (29 August 2008)

I keep a horse, pony and mule on a little over one acre. It was newly seeded so grass is good, had to partition the little things, but it's done me fine for the growing season. I'm now beginning to bring them in to the small yard I have at night, where they get a feed and some hay. (so much rain the field has become a bit on the boggy side and the growth has seriously slowed.


----------



## asbo (29 August 2008)

oops sorry i meant to say with stables and hard standing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





must kick brain into gear


----------



## Ashgrove (29 August 2008)

I keep a 15h cobX and a Shetland on an acre.
They come in every night all year round and have muzzles all summer.
The paddock is split into 2, so far I've kept them in half the  paddock as there's still plenty of grass.
5 sheep are on the other half.


----------



## Eaglestone (29 August 2008)

I keep one TB out 24/7 in the summer, with my old Cushings boy in a corner of the paddock, on wood chip with a Field Shelter and I have sooooooooooooooo much grass it is unbelievable  
	
	
		
		
	


	





In winter, so for about 7 months, they are out at least 9 hours a day and in at night ...

I am on yellow Sussex Clay   
	
	
		
		
	


	













I hasten to add that I don't think it would work for 2 busy horses out on the 1 acre for this period of time


----------



## Honeypots (29 August 2008)

I have 4 ponies on an acre. 2 shetties, a welshie and an exmoor cross. I shuffle them about depending on the weather conditions but generally I like to keep it pretty trashed as its ideal for fatties. They have to move about all the time looking for something to graze on and it helps to keep their weight down. If I want some to recover I just split it up and rotate them around. If its really wet (winter) I restrict them to one area..usually at the back of the paddock with a pathway of electric fencing so they have to walk to it..and let them trash it and feed hay accordingly. They have 24/7 access to the paddock although I can shut them on the yard if necessary.
If you want good grazing then I think you'd have to either split it up and rotate regularly or have them in at night/in the day but for me quality grass isn't necessary.


----------



## Nickijem (29 August 2008)

I do.
It's not ideal but with year round supplements of haylage, my 17hh and my friend's 16hh horses have been fine.
We do poo-pick every day and bring them in at night from end of sept to May with a huge pile of haylage.
Would love more land obviously but careful management has made it possible!


----------

